# Possible New Forum Feature



## jeff (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm working on a new forum feature that allows hover zoom. Let me know what you think. Good? Bad? Useless?  Thanks to Doc and Mark for use of their images in testing.

Hover your mouse over the images and a box should appear to the right with the zoomed portion. This is using two images - the large thumbnail generated when an image is uploaded to the photo album and the underlying very large original image uploaded. So it's not a "fake" zoom, it's the actual larger image.

[imgzoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/large/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG[/imgzoom]

[imgzoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/1_IMG_0880.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/large/1_IMG_0880.JPG[/imgzoom]


----------



## William Menard (Jun 8, 2014)

i like the idea but my cursor and your box don't wanna line up


----------



## jeff (Jun 8, 2014)

I am aware that it doesn't work too well in IE right now. William is that your browser?


----------



## William Menard (Jun 8, 2014)

safari


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 8, 2014)

jeff said:


> I am aware that it doesn't work too well in IE right now. William is that your browser?



Not working right in Chrome for me.


----------



## jeff (Jun 8, 2014)

Is anyone using Firefox?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 8, 2014)

Chrome
I like it.


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 8, 2014)

jeff said:


> Is anyone using Firefox?


Works good for me in FF.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jun 8, 2014)

Great idea. Safari. Doesn't work here.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 8, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 8, 2014)

Works fine for me in Firefox


----------



## asyler (Jun 8, 2014)

like it, also firefox


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jun 8, 2014)

Works great for me in Firefox, but not in Chrome.

Love the feature!!!!


----------



## jeff (Jun 8, 2014)

I just made a code change that fixed it for me in IE 11. I don't have Chrome or Safari on this computer so I can't check those.

How about it IE, Safari, and Chrome guys? Any better?


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 8, 2014)

Working in Chrome now.

Well almost.  If I go straight to the first page it won't work, but if I use the back button to go there it does.....


----------



## mark james (Jun 8, 2014)

Not yet in safari.  I get a cursor box that tracks on the lowest portion of the picture.

HEY - That's the pen I dropped down a drainage pipe in my parking lot last week   .  Leave it? OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO.  The top grate must have weighed 250 lbs.  But, got my pen back and only a few scratches to buff out!
I don't have enough nice pens to leave one 6' under!!!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 8, 2014)

Man your fit and finish had better be spot on.  That will be a great feature in the contests.


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 8, 2014)

That is some serious zoom.  Much better than having to click on the image.:good:


----------



## jeff (Jun 8, 2014)

Acelectric said:


> That is some serious zoom.  Much better than having to click on the image.:good:



It all depends on the size of the original image. I'm planning to use this with the photo album uploads because that allows very large dimension photos where as the forum attachment system does not. 

This will take me a bit to get working completely, but it'll get there. I'll need to do some more research on the Safari problem. Unless... is there a Javascript programmer in the house who is an expert in browser detection? :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 8, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Man your fit and finish had better be spot on.  That will be a great feature in the contests.



That was my initial thought as well.  It could really help out in contest judging.


----------



## southernclay (Jun 8, 2014)

Digital caliper stock gonna break records!

I like it, using IE11 and working fine. Cool feature


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 8, 2014)

I love it.  I'm using IE 11.

Jim Smith


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 8, 2014)

Great idea Jeff


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok using Chrome, as long as I don't use the mouse wheel to scroll down it works fine, but if I do the zoom box is offset by the same amount.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 8, 2014)

Unusable on Chrome OS version of Chrome.  Only a partial of the full size image shows up and it shows up mostly off the screen.  Also only lets the little hover box live along the bottom of the thumbnail nowhere near the cursor.


----------



## Chasper (Jun 8, 2014)

Having trouble on Chrome, working fine on TOR


----------



## Bill Arnold (Jun 8, 2014)

It works fine in Firefox.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 8, 2014)

Dammit!,now I have to buy headgear before I make and post another pen.Great Idea for the contests though.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice job Jeff works fine for my IE!


----------



## j_b_fischer (Jun 8, 2014)

Chrome ... like it.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 8, 2014)

Jeff it doesn't work very well on Chrome or Safari on the iPad.
Lin


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 8, 2014)

In Chrome on a MacBook Air the box just slides across the very bottom, cannot go vertical.


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks ,everyone. This is just the first cut at this to see if I could make it work. It does, so we'll work now on cross browser issues.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 9, 2014)

working in FF v29, but could the magnafied window be larger? Not more magnification, but larger window of magnification?


----------



## SteveG (Jun 9, 2014)

I am using Safari: it works great, and is a very nice and convenient feature. Where is the slot for me to put in my quarter?

...What?! TWO quarters!  Fifty cent!      Still worth it!    TY boss man!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jun 9, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic idea, can see a lot finer details on the pictures.
Thanks for the hard work and effort that you put in Jeff. 
I'd give a thumbs up but it gone.
Kryn


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 9, 2014)

Works well on updated FF, whats nice is you don't want to use it. It doesn't get in your way like some other features on web sites do. :clown:


----------



## hobo (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello there, I like this new feature and it works just fine on firefox.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 9, 2014)

I like makes it a easier to see the details. Thanks for improving the site Jeff.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 9, 2014)

works fine on the top photo, not on the bottom one, chrome. I like the idea, though.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 9, 2014)

Working better now on Chrome MacBook Air, but the box resides well below the cursor, so the box vanishes before I can get it near the top of the picture.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> working in FF v29, but could the magnafied window be larger? Not more magnification, but larger window of magnification?


That was my thought also.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 9, 2014)

*Firefox*



jeff said:


> Is anyone using Firefox?



I use Firefox; This feature is outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow Jeff that is very cool feature. It works just fine with IE.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 9, 2014)

Firefox;  Great idea but really shows focus issues.


----------



## mmyshrall (Jun 9, 2014)

Jeff,

I like this idea!  It works well for me in IE 9.

Michael


----------



## jallan (Jun 9, 2014)

Great Idea works just fine for me on Chrome
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 9, 2014)

Firefox.  Nitpickers will love it.  Me, not so much.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great Idea Jeff.  The top photo works fine for me but I can't get the bottom photo to work right.  The box just stays at the bottom of the photo.

I am using Chrome.

I do like it.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 9, 2014)

Using IE works great ! I like it!


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 9, 2014)

great idea.....


----------



## triw51 (Jun 9, 2014)

I like it good way to see details


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Right now this is using a free hoverzoom package. I just wanted to prove the concept. I'll purchase a professional package and see how that works. Those get updated more frequently to account for browser and platform weirdness.

Thanks for trying it out!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 9, 2014)

jeff said:


> Is anyone using Firefox?



Works perfect for me using Firefox.

Les


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 9, 2014)

Super feature, Jeff.  As with others, works well in FF 29.0.1, Safari 7.0.4. and Chrome 35.0.1916.114 all running in a 2008 era MacBook Pro with OS X 10.9.3.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 9, 2014)

Works for me in Firefox and IE but not Chrome.  I think the box is too small.


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Works for me in Firefox and IE but not Chrome.  I think the box is too small.



I assume you mean the size of the box you drag around? That's set by the relative size of the thumbnail and the original image.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 9, 2014)

It works for me using Safari.


----------



## gimpy (Jun 9, 2014)

No problems with fire fox............I love the new feature 




jeff said:


> Is anyone using Firefox?


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 9, 2014)

Jeff it worked for me, I like to option, it will allow others to see micro details of my pens when posted to be able to better critique them.  

Thanks


----------



## Big (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the idea and am using Safari almost exclusively.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great idea!!  I use Safari.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 9, 2014)

For all Safari Users, just download this extension:

Download HoverZoom Safari Extension for Mac - Mouse-over to images to enlarge them. MacUpdate.com

It does the same thing Jeff is doing on IE or Firefox.....works great!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 9, 2014)

Works well on my Firefox.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jun 9, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> working in FF v29, but could the magnafied window be larger? Not more magnification, but larger window of magnification?


That was my thought... bigger zoom window.

Love the feature, though.


----------



## ALA (Jun 9, 2014)

IE 10 and it works fine for me...I like!


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Dan Hintz said:


> Crashmph said:
> 
> 
> > working in FF v29, but could the magnafied window be larger? Not more magnification, but larger window of magnification?
> ...



I'm working with a new package which has lots of features.  Stand by :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Come look at version 2 over HERE

Thanks for all the comments!


----------

